# Spitfire pilot high-jinks in colour found



## BikerBabe (Nov 6, 2009)

Phazmid at Mission4today posted this:

BBC NEWS | UK | Spitfire pilot high-jinks found on film

Thought you'd like to see it too.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 6, 2009)

Very interesting BB.:thumbrigt: Thank you for sharing.


----------



## piet (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Maestro (Nov 7, 2009)

Interresting indeed.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 7, 2009)

It looks like the video was pulled I get 404.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 7, 2009)

Yup, me too.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 7, 2009)

Same here - dang, I knew I should have saved it from that page!


----------

